# I want a girl !



## donnarobinson

I don't no why I feel like this after my second boy I was completely happy and done we didn't want any more babies and I wasn't bothered At all about having a girl 
I got pregnant unexpectedly and wanted a girl so bad I had another boy who I love so much now I love having three boys I really do but I wNt a girl so badly 
All I see is people having girls people who have had 2/3 boys having girls and I'm so jealous 
Why can't I have a girl :( 
We're not ment to be having any more babies oh says no more and I don't really want anymore 3 is enough for me but I can't get over the fact I want a baby girl :(x


----------



## Misscalais

:hugs: i was similar. I didn't want any more after 2, was slightly disappointed with hearing boy the 2nd time but it literally lasted like 10 minutes. When they were older though i talked DH into a 3rd. I desperately wanted a daughter, when we were told boy for the 3rd time i was absolutely gutted. GD hit hard for me but when he was born it didn't matter and hes just the most adorable little boy. I love ally boys dearly and enjoy being a mum to boys. But it was definitely no more for us, i didn't want any more boys or children even though i still longed for a daughter. We got pregnant by accident and the lead up to finding out was almost like torture to me thinking id hear boy again. Im very grateful that we are having a little girl this time :) another son would have been just as loved but i know i would have taken it extremely hard.
So even if i hadn't of gotten pregnant with this little girl i would have always longed for a daughter.


----------



## Taurus8484

I know how you feel. I have 2 boys who I absolutely love to death but I mourn the fact that I will never have a girl. A 3rd is off the cards for us. I always wonder what she would look like. My heart breaks a little every time I think of it.


----------



## donnarobinson

Misscalais said:


> :hugs: i was similar. I didn't want any more after 2, was slightly disappointed with hearing boy the 2nd time but it literally lasted like 10 minutes. When they were older though i talked DH into a 3rd. I desperately wanted a daughter, when we were told boy for the 3rd time i was absolutely gutted. GD hit hard for me but when he was born it didn't matter and hes just the most adorable little boy. I love ally boys dearly and enjoy being a mum to boys. But it was definitely no more for us, i didn't want any more boys or children even though i still longed for a daughter. We got pregnant by accident and the lead up to finding out was almost like torture to me thinking id hear boy again. Im very grateful that we are having a little girl this time :) another son would have been just as loved but i know i would have taken it extremely hard.
> So even if i hadn't of gotten pregnant with this little girl i would have always longed for a daughter.

I'm so happy your getting your girl I followed ur posts and seen u was getting ur girl :) 
That's excali it I cried in the scan room as soon as she checked for a boy a girl it was plain as day he was a boy now I wouldn't change him for the world he's amazing and my absolute world . 
I love all three of my boys so much I feel done and don't want no more I've been pregnant pretty much every year since 2011 I've two year gaps between my three and I need a break I want to watch them grow up now enjoy the next phase of life but doesn't stop me longing for a girl X


----------



## george83

I'm in exactly the same position - I have 3 boys, the third being an earlier than expected surprise. I love them to pieces but still desperately want my baby girl. I get extremely defensive when anybody else makes comments to me about wanting a girl or wishing my youngest had been a girl but I'm so desperate. My oh makes jokey comments all the time about trying for a girl but I've had to tell him to stop it now as its not funny anymore


----------



## donnarobinson

Yup I'm sick of people banging on about us trying for a girl people even said it was a shame I was having another boy Third time round it's so rude my boys are amazing and I'm glad I've got every one of them 
But yup still want a girl 

I think maybe one day we might have another but then what if it's another boy 
Ino a girl who had 4 boys then a girl then twin girls 
My aunt had 5 boys X


----------



## Boo44

I'm pregnant with my third baby boy. I'm so excited for him and love him so very much. I'm just not sure I can accept I'll NEVER get to have a daughter. I'm having a third caesarean (I never wanted any c sections and now I'm ending up with 3) and for that reason I really feel like this has to be our last as it just gets too risky. Also OH only really wanted 3 kids. I'm getting older plus I really hate being pregnant!! Also, I wouldn't want to go through early pregnancy wondering about gender EVER again. Part of me is considering adopting a girl. But the other part of me thinks actually I'm fine with 3 boys. I just don't know!!! Anyway, you're not alone xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations on ur baby boy :) 
Having boys is amazing. I love my three so much and like u Ido sometimes think I'm fine being a boy momma :) but then other times I'm like no I want a girl :( I think. Apart of it that I lost my mom at 21 and long for that mother daughter relationship but Ino nothing is guaranteed c


----------



## Wombat

Between me and OH we have 3 boys (I have 2 and he has one). 
When I found out I am pregnant I was happy with anything, but now I really want a girl. Everyone says it should be a girl, and i so much hope it will be.
I know I will adore a boy too, but since i think it's my last baby, I really want a girl...


Symptoms are promising though.... :)


----------



## 3babesforme

Wombat said:


> Between me and OH we have 3 boys (I have 2 and he has one).
> When I found out I am pregnant I was happy with anything, but now I really want a girl. Everyone says it should be a girl, and i so much hope it will be.
> I know I will adore a boy too, but since i think it's my last baby, I really want a girl...
> 
> 
> Symptoms are promising though.... :)

Symptoms mean nothing. I had 2 similar pregnancies with my older boys now with this boy I have classic girl symptoms but im having another boy


----------



## Wombat

3babesforme said:


> Wombat said:
> 
> 
> Between me and OH we have 3 boys (I have 2 and he has one).
> When I found out I am pregnant I was happy with anything, but now I really want a girl. Everyone says it should be a girl, and i so much hope it will be.
> I know I will adore a boy too, but since i think it's my last baby, I really want a girl...
> 
> 
> Symptoms are promising though.... :)
> 
> Symptoms mean nothing. I had 2 similar pregnancies with my older boys now with this boy I have classic girl symptoms but im having another boyClick to expand...


Oh no... I am really hoping for a girl. In my mind it's a she. A few more weeks until ultrasound....


----------



## campn

I gotta tell you this is something I've been struggling with too but I've had a change of heart, I think girls are awesome and would love one but I'd personally rather have boys. 

Boys are much easier than girls in the long run, they don't fight and aren't so dramatic like girls can get especially when they're teens to their parents and siblings. 

It's so much easier to dress a boy and much cheaper, they care so little unlike girls, my niece who isn't even 3 throws fits at the smallest stains on her shirts. Total melt downs. 

Girls are whinny. Like when they're upset they don't kick their feet or slam a door like boys, they scream bloody murder and cry until you wanna poke your eyes out. 

Boys love their mamas to death. All the grown up men I know think their moms make the world go round, and the little boys are all about hugs and kisses. Girls are the opposite they prefer daddy over mommy. 

You won't have to go through the horrifying teen age years of dressing very "freely" and caking on makeup. Won't worry about your girl going out and drinking or getting accidentally pregnant. 

And lastly, the world is unfair to women, I couldn't take my daughters heart being broken by a man or a friend. Girls are spiteful to each other and I wouldn't want someone to make my daughter feel unwanted. Boys seem to shake it off faster. 

Boys are super funny too...


----------



## miranda007

Oh campn.. I so agree with u!!! Even though I'd love a girl and I hope to have on eventually.. Boys aren't as manipulative. My nephews (have their moments sure) but aren't as fussy and more go with the flow. My brothers niece, ok she's an only child which makes things worse, but she acts like such a spoilt brat most of the time. Actually I find it really hard to warm to her because she's so bossy and particular. 

Hopefully one day we will have a girl and they will enter a house which is already a 'no fuss' athletic household and grow up a little cute tomboy!


----------

